# Shepton Mallet



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Excuse me for my Saga moment, But we are thinking of dropping in on the Shepton show on friday 8th and staying for a couple of nights,online booking has closed,is the £25 per vehicle or each person.which can be paid at the gate.not sure if we get the MHF discount then.Is there a contingent from MHF. will we be able to join up with you.Have not got a sticker, but the Motorhome is recognizable.Directions from old timer or local chap welcome.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Cabby

As advanced booking is now closed you can't book to camp with MHF or claim your discount. You can pay at the gate (price is per van, not per person). You will be directed to the general camping area which may or may not be near the MHF area. Once sited you can then take a walk around to find the MHF members, you will be able to recognise the area by the "Budget Insurance" advertising banner and MHF pennants. Members attending are listed on the page linked from the rally section at the bottom of the main page.


----------

